# vietcong wont run on windows 7



## kathy

My favorite all time game other than GTA is "Vietcong" but I bought an alienware del computer with windows 7 and now vietcong does not work...it let me play for about half an hour then kicks me back to the windows screen...no error message nothing....grrr so went and bought a new copy of the game thinking I had wore the old one out..same crap...anyone out there experienced this????


----------



## wolfeking

try running it in compatibility mode. Right click on the icon for it, and select properties, and then compatibility. Select what the game calls for, probably XP SP3 or vista. Then try it again.


----------



## StrangleHold

kathy said:


> so went and bought a new copy of the game thinking i had wore the old one out


lol


----------



## Turbo10

kathy said:


> My favorite all time game other than GTA is "Vietcong" but I bought an alienware del computer with windows 7 and now vietcong does not work...it let me play for about half an hour then kicks me back to the windows screen...no error message nothing....grrr so went and bought a new copy of the game thinking I had wore the old one out..same crap...anyone out there experienced this????



honestly if you think that games 'wear out' you shouldn't be using an Alienware, thats like having a Ferrari and not knowing how to drive


----------



## kathy

I tried that wolfking...did not work, any other suggestions other than I am stupid for having an alienware computer?????????


----------



## wolfeking

Check your device manager to see if it has a yellow elclamation mark next to any of the parts. This is the next step in finding out what the problem is

also download core temp and Msi afterburner to keep track of your temps in game. This will either prove or disprove overheating as a culprit.


----------



## Intel_man

Is it Vietcong 1 or Vietcong 2?


----------



## kathy

vietcong 1


----------



## kathy

wolfking....it is not overheating alreay checked that...ty


----------



## linkin

Try running the game as administrator, and running it in compatibility mode (right click, select properties, compatibility, try vista down to xp sp3.)


----------



## kathy

ok, ty will try but I think I did that already...will try again


----------



## kathy

did that first thing...not the answer but ty


----------



## mehul

Do you have a original game disc?


----------



## Casey

Turbo10 said:


> honestly if you think that games 'wear out' you shouldn't be using an Alienware, thats like having a Ferrari and not knowing how to drive



Did you stop to think that maybe he had thought that he had scratched it somehow or it had gone through too much use? Nothing lasts forever.


----------

